# HALGO SPECIALTIES INC - STAGE RIGGING



## IanSeine (Jun 25, 2010)

_We are a Theatrical Rigging Company_ based in entertainment providing professional and experienced stage riggers as required in Theatres, Arenas and Special Event Staging. 

Are you looking for a _one-night stand_ or a system that will last forever? 

We have your solution!

We work closely with Production Companies and their blueprints, designs and plot plans to get the show up and running the way it is supposed to be; precise and safe. When Halgo Specialties is complete, your facility will be left in better condition then when we found it. 

Depend on Halgo Specialties, Inc for point hoists, PLC Controls, auditorium automation, stage rigging systems, trusses, battens, cable, pipe grids, winch systems, motor controls, stage tracks, stage curtains, projection screens, video walls, stage lighting, 3D projection services (interior & exterior), rentals of equipment, scaffolding, fall protection, stage inspections, overhead safety inspections, fly systems and fall protection for your stage. 

We are licensed, bonded and fully insured. We have the experience and determination it takes to keep an event safe, within budget and on-time.


* * **WE MAKE YOUR EVENT FLY** * *

Road Show Production Point Hoist Rigging
Point Hoists / Winch Systems / PLC Controls
Stage Riggers / Fall Protection Equipment
Stage Lighting / Stage Curtains / Rentals
Stage and Curtain Tracks 
Stage Curtains and Rigging
3D Projection Systems / Projection Screens

We are theater maintenance and repair specialists ... *we can** fix your stage!* Maintenance programs are available for every staging environment. 



Depend on Halgo for Stage Curtains, Stage Rigging, Stage Lighting, Projection Systems, Projection Screens, Theatrical Drapery, CinemaScreens, 3D Imaging, Scrims, Kabuki Drops & Reveals, CurtainTracks, Curtain Motors, Winch Systems, Scenery Tracks, Heavy Duty Stage Tracks, Pipe Grids, Dimmers, Audio Systems, Aluminum Trusses, O.S.H.A. safety compliance inspections.




Give us a call, (818)366-0744, and let's talk about it.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jun 25, 2010)

Welcome to CB! Great to have you here. Thanks for the nice introduction to you and your company. This is your one shot to market your company and its service, as trying to do in the forums is forbidden. If you are interested in advertising here, let us know, and the webmaster would be happy to help work with you on that. 

We look forward to your posts and contributions to CB. Enjoy your time here!

~Dave


----------



## IanSeine (Aug 23, 2010)

We are all ready to help ... let's talk here. 
A student of theatre?
Do you have a theatre rigging question? 

Post it here

Give this thread a try!


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Ian,

ControlBooth is not a venue to hawk your services. If you are interested in getting your name out to the members of this board and the people that visit this site, please contact me and I can send you information about our advertising packages.

-David


----------

